# What’s your favourite acoustic guitar brand



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

What is everyone’s favourite acoustic brands for me it’s takamine.
I’ve played Gibson, martins , Taylor’s old Japanese knock offs but I must say takamine really is the only one that I haven’t found a single takamine I didn’t like. There’s a lot of other brands I’d love to try but so far it’s takamine that has to be my favourite


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

Of the mainstream brands I definitely have a soft spot for Taylors. There is something about them that just works for my ears. Ironically I don’t currently own one, having decided to part with my GS6 after finishing my 2nd build with Tony Karol.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

NotFromToronto said:


> Of the mainstream brands I definitely have a soft spot for Taylors. There is something about them that just works for my ears. Ironically I don’t currently own one, having decided to part with my GS6 after finishing my 2nd build with Tony Karol.


I’d love to try something like cole Clark,collings,Santa Cruz ect


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mostly Martin but i do enjoy Gibson, Guild types also.


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

I have to say, I have a soft spot for Guild acoustics. Especially anything that's a little older and made in the US.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yamaha for budget friendly.

Martin for not budget friendly.


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

Anyone here a Seagull fan? I have an Artist Cameo, and it's just incredible.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Factory: Collings, Godin/Seagull, Larrivee, many others...Edit: Lowden too.
Luthier: Beneteau, House, Yanuziello so many others...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Seagull guitars fall under the Godin umbrella and I would have to say, they are some very fine instruments and I would be a fan.

I will however second Takamine, they make an outstanding instrument.


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> Factory: Collings, Godin/Seagull, Larrivee, many others...
> Luthier: Beneteau, House, so many others...


Any recommendations for a Larrivee modelwise based on your experience?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I've played a bunch over the years, and have a player-grade '49 Martin 000-18 with a Fishman Rare Earth pickup that plays/sounds like a dream. Given that's my 'doubt I'll ever play anything better in my life' reference standard, what more-recent production dreadnought acoustic do I play? After demoing many Gibson, Taylor, Takamine, and (yes) Martin, -- I got a Seagull Artist Studio CW Element!! I know the Seagull headstock is a visual turn-off for many, well, get over it and listen to your ears.


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

Brunz said:


> Seagull guitars fall under the Godin umbrella and I would have to say, they are some very fine instruments and I would be a fan.
> 
> I will however second Takamine, they make an outstanding instrument.


I've been so tempted to order one of the newer Godin steel strong models. I haven't had the opportunity to see any in-person where I live. They look incredible.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Normy said:


> I've been so tempted to order one of the newer Godin steel strong models. I haven't had the opportunity to see any in-person where I live. They look incredible.


I don't think you need to see it. Everything they make is amazing IMO.
That being said, I wouldn't drop that kind of money without having my grubby little hands all over it


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

Brunz said:


> I don't think you need to see it. Everything they make is amazing IMO.
> That being said, I wouldn't drop that kind of money without having my grubby little hands all over it


I hear you. Some of the higher end Metropolis line are so tempting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Normy said:


> Any recommendations for a Larrivee modelwise based on your experience?


L-05 I think it is. Nice rounded body shape, mahogany, versatile.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Kent. One of the few vintage makes that hasn't gone up in price.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I think old Gibsons are my favourite. I've played many old Martins that I liked a lot but they don't speak to me like Gibsons do. I just got a really great 1958 J50 but also have a 1964 Epiphone Cortez that, strangely enough, has a similar vibe. I like the dry woody midrange that old Gibsons seem to have in spades.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Lotta Takamine love here. I have the most Taks out of the Acoustics i have so i guess i favour them myself. Always loved the old Guilds too. Got a Eastman AC320 that is a superior instrument as well. My only all solid wood acoustic. First acoustic was from the Godin family so i have a soft spot for them as well. So many to choose from.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Normy said:


> I've been so tempted to order one of the newer Godin steel strong models. I haven't had the opportunity to see any in-person where I live. They look incredible.


Seagull makes a good guitar I just can’t get behind the neck


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Martin. Tried lots of others but always come back to these.


----------



## Lefuneste (Apr 27, 2016)

American made Guilds, particularly the 12 strings.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Collings


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For many years I was involved with the local celtic roots festival/college and had the singular privilege of volunteering (and sometimes hired) for things like instrument lock-up and repairs, as well as stage stops. I got to hear and handle a lot of guitars and other instruments. Often my socks would be knocked off by some make or model but I quickly learned it was more about an individual instrument and its player than brand. 

Once a certain threshold of build quality is met, one is mostly just comparing various fruits. That said, I never met a Collings I didn't like, and broken-in Martins, Gibsons, Guilds, Taylors, Lowden, and other factory brands were generally superb if they were being toured. For all the raving about Franklin flattops, the only one I remember playing wasn't all that shit-hot, though its owner (Uwe Kruger, same guy who turned me on to Blue Chip picks) sure made it sound good...not sure what I was missing besides skill. Vanden mandolins floor me, and the guy who owns them also played either a Vanden or a Wootton small body guitar that was killer, maple I think. A surprising number of old Harmony Sovereigns (I've had one myself) appeared and though they're a bit of an acquired taste, it's hard to deny their appeal. Other individual guitars that impressed me were a Moon (from Scotland, I have a Moon mandolin), a Breedlove, a couple of Manzer, Greenfield, and a slothead that Tony McManus played before he endorsed PRS...though McManus could make anything sound great. I've heard a few of McManus' PRS acoustics, including a bouzouki, and they're awesome. Can't remember what John Doyle played but it just about gave me whiplash first time I heard it.

Lots of others, and my memory ain't working at 4 am.

If I ever win a big lottery, there will be the shopping trip to end all shopping trips.


----------



## Normy (11 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> L-05 I think it is. Nice rounded body shape, mahogany.


I have an opportunity to pick up a really nice OM-03 for a great (I think) price. Any experience with those?


silvertonebetty said:


> Seagull makes a good guitar I just can’t get behind the neck


I assume you mean the width?


Wardo said:


> Martin. Tried lots of others but always come back to these.
> 
> View attachment 404204


A beautiful family you have there!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Normy said:


> I have an opportunity to pick up a really nice OM-03 for a great (I think) price. Any experience with those?
> 
> I assume you mean the width?
> 
> A beautiful family you have there!


Yeah the width


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been a Simon & Patrick booster for years. They have discontinued the Showcase series (which for me was the best kept secret in acoustic guitars) in favour of the new Godin-branded acoustic line, but they still represent good entry to mid-level value.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Taylor.

I have a chance to visit their building plants twice fews years ago
Il like more the bolt on neck than glued neck. Easy to work on by myself....if needed

It is the sound I like over other high end guitars


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Normy said:


> I have an opportunity to pick up a really nice OM-03 for a great (I think) price. Any experience with those?


Probably really good. Use your ears and hands, it’ll speak to you.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

The Simon and Patrick I bought nearly 30 years still seems like a very high value guitar to me. Solid top, comfortable to play, great sounding, all at a low price. All of those Canadian brands (Norman, A&L, Seagull) still seem to be putting out good quality at a good price.

At the other end of the spectrum (shy of custom builds), I find Collings hard to beat. When I was looking for a high end acoustic I played many Martins and Gibsons that failed to inspire. Every Collings I played, however, just sang. From there it was just a matter of choosing the style of guitar I wanted. A Collings OM2H was worth the extra investment over a Martin OM-21.


----------



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

Boucher for me. Saving my pennies (lots of'em) for an OM hybrid.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Todd Mard said:


> Boucher for me. Saving my pennies (lots of'em) for an OM hybrid.


I would love to try a Boucher but don’t even know who sells them


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I love Seagulls. Dollar for dollar, they are hard to beat.

I also really like (don't laugh) Samick Greg Bennett acoustics. Ever play an open G chord and have the entire store turn around to look (in a good way)? I did that with a Greg Bennett with a rosewood back. I should have bought it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

As others have said with acoustics it's all about the individual guitar. That said I really like the Larrivee L series.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Norman B20 and PRS SE Angelus Custom, because that's what I currently own. lol

A friend has a '06 Gibson Sheryl Crow that he lets me play when I visit.
Beautiful sound/feel. He's thinking of selling, but it's more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought a S&P 6 many years ago and I really like it. To the point I bought a S&P 12 string about 5 years ago. I like them both. Great value for the money.

I have played a lot of Yamaha acoustics. Even the old beat up ones played pretty well and sounded good. That really impressed me.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Trying lots of guitars in person is key; as mentioned acoustics have a bit of individualism to them and you need to find one that works for you.

I have never played a bad Larrivee; although their setup from the factory seems a bit comical at times (does anyone really want that high of an action?).


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Old Gibson square shoulders (the special ones)

Boucher 

K. Yairi


----------



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

silvertonebetty said:


> I would love to try a Boucher but don’t even know who sells them


I don't know where you are but there are dealers in every province, I think. Check out their website as they do have a dealers list. I have tried a number of them and they really are stunning and a heck of a lot better deal than Martins and far better than Taylors (yes, I do have a Martin and I had a Taylor).


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Todd Mard said:


> I don't know where you are but there are dealers in every province, I think. Check out their website as they do have a dealers list. I have tried a number of them and they really are stunning and a heck of a lot better deal than Martins and far better than Taylors (yes, I do have a Martin and I had a Taylor).


Lol none in pei lol


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Mainly Martin, but Gibson has grown on me a lot now too. Would like to try Boucher (please if there is a God, have them make a slope shouldered dread too), Collings, Iris and Kopp.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

gretsch4me said:


> Mainly Martin, but Gibson has grown on me a lot now too. Would like to try Boucher (please if there is a God, have them make a slope shouldered dread too), Collings, Iris and Kopp.


Never heard of kopp


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Never heard of kopp


Small shop located in Bozeman down the road from Gibson. Kevin Kopp makes perhaps "the" killer J-35, called K-35, amongst others. Check them out at koppguitars.com.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

gretsch4me said:


> Small shop located in Bozeman down the road from Gibson. Kevin Kopp makes perhaps "the" killer J-35, called K-35, amongst others. Check them out at koppguitars.com.


Hang around in the acoustic guitar forum and the name comes up a lot. Very well regarded.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

L


gretsch4me said:


> Small shop located in Bozeman down the road from Gibson. Kevin Kopp makes perhaps "the" killer J-35, called K-35, amongst others. Check them out at koppguitars.com.


looked them too much for my blood


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Jalexander said:


> Hang around in the acoustic guitar forum and the name comes up a lot. Very well regarded.


Lol my IP address is banned from there . I got into an argument with Kirby who was an admin there. There was the “y’all need Jesus “ then he threatened me saying “ or better stop or else “so I said “ who gives you the right to talk to me like that ? Have a good day and god bless “ then he banned me 😂


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Taylor offers the most extended catalogue for my needs with its 1 3/4" nut width.
And the bolted neck makes neck reset so affordable !
But I also on some good acoustics from other reknowned builders.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have tried a bunch of different ones, but Gibson tend to be the ones I keep. I have two of them now (J-45 and Hummingbird) and a Martin 000-28. Traditional and boring? Maybe. Awesome and inspiring to play? Absolutely!


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Denver Guitars


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Larry said:


> Denver Guitars


Nice one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am enamoured by the thought of a fully composite acoustic. I tried a couple of Rainsong guitars that I didn't like the sound of. Very strident treble to my ear. But I tried another from a guy at a jam once and it was quite pleasing. I like the idea of not having to worry about temperature and humidiy at all. As a side note, I kinda like ovations if they have the deep bowl but you have to stand to play them and I usually sit.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

For me it used to be Taylor. I have two of them. Now it seems you're hard pressed to find one that doesn't have TES and I don't like that system and you can't remove or replace it without leaving holes in the guitar. If I had the money I would probably order an Olson SJ.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm primarily a Gibson guy, but love my little 1950 Martin 00-17 as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I am enamoured by the thought of a fully composite acoustic. I tried a couple of Rainsong guitars that I didn't like the sound of. Very strident treble to my ear. But I tried another from a guy at a jam once and it was quite pleasing. I like the idea of not having to worry about temperature and humidiy at all. As a side note, I kinda like ovations if they have the deep bowl but you have to stand to play them and I usually sit.


Emerald is a brand I follow on social media. Emerald Guitars - Custom Carbon Fibre Instruments

If I could only have one guitar, it would likely be some sort of composite. I've liked the Rainsong and Composite Acoustics brand guitars I've tried. Agreed, it would be nice to not be concerned about humidity, temperature, and for me...a certain amount of banging around.


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

As far as mainstream brands go, I really like the design, value, esthetics, and Canadianism of the Godin family of products. At the higher end, I also gravitate toward Canadian products. I have two Webbers, which are mind-blowingly high quality guitars. And cheaper than a lot of factory-built high end guitars. I don't have direct experience with other Canadian makers, but my guess is that other high end Canadian builders are also extremely high quality, eg Northwood, Thompson, Kronbauer, Boucher, etc etc.


----------



## Lefuneste (Apr 27, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I've been a Simon & Patrick booster for years. They have discontinued the Showcase series (which for me was the best kept secret in acoustic guitars) in favour of the new Godin-branded acoustic line, but they still represent good entry to mid-level value.


Yeah, I have a sunburst woodland pro folk that is a great little guitar, great bang for the buck.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I got my Guild D40 new in 1972 and it was my one and only for many many years. When I finally passed it on to my Grand Daughter and needed a replacement I chose one of their Chinese Westerly models and haven't regretted it at all. It's right up there with guitars that I've owned costing two and three times as much.

D40









D140CE


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Taking into account bang for buck and great playing. Godin, and Simon & Patrick. Cost aside; Larrivee and ovation( USA only) Ryoji his early high end stuff. THESE COME TO MIND RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## Saeed (Apr 27, 2021)

CF Martins all the way. Love my D18 and 000-18.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

I am a big fan of both Collings and Martin guitars, but have also enjoyed Gibson and Larrivee acoustics as well. As others have said, acoustics speak to each of us quite distinctly and certain players can make guitars we may not fancy come alive. I’m seeing a fair bit of love for Guilds and Seagull in this thread; I’ve played some very nice Seagulls Guitars, great value.

@Normy , FWIW there is an early 2000’s Larrivee L-05 on Kijiji at a fair price that looks to be in pretty nice condition. Seller is located in Burlington.



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakville-halton-region/larrivee-l-05-acoustic-guitar/


----------



## nobuzz67 (12 mo ago)

Taylor and Gibson -- but I've never owned a Martin (looking over shoulder to see if wife is nearby) yet.


----------



## ronh (10 mo ago)

I bought my first brand new guitar last fall, a Boucher (HG56) 12 fretter, adi/EIR, 000 body size. It was stunning in every way from the first note. Impeccable build quality. They sent me photos during the build, fantastic quality made in Canada.


----------



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

McIlroy, Karol and Gibson


----------



## GAB1980 (9 mo ago)

silvertonebetty said:


> What is everyone’s favourite acoustic brands for me it’s takamine.
> I’ve played Gibson, martins , Taylor’s old Japanese knock offs but I must say takamine really is the only one that I haven’t found a single takamine I didn’t like. There’s a lot of other brands I’d love to try but so far it’s takamine that has to be my favourite


I have three favourite brands: Larrivee, Larrivee and Larrivee…tried everything else and they don’t come close for what I like. Playability, sound, fit and finish for an affordable price and they have good wood.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't know how many of you are into vintage guitars but, I'm a big fan of old Epiphones from the early 60s. I have a Cortez from 64 and have worked on a few of the other models- of late, a Frontier and just recently a 1965 Texan. The Texan is an outstanding guitar. Paul McCartney has played a 1964 Texan for his whole career. It's basically a j45/50 but with a long scale. Sound wise it's similar to a Gibson but the longer scale really adds a lot of top and bottom to the already trademark Gibson j45/50 midrange punch. Super cool sounding guitars.
Sir Paul's is natural but here's a year newer sunburst.


----------



## Guitarwarrior (Mar 7, 2020)

Todd Mard said:


> Boucher for me. Saving my pennies (lots of'em) for an OM hybrid.


Did you ever save enough to buy a Boucher OM?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Have played quite a few brands but my personal choice for acoustic playing (unplugged) would be Martin and Gibson. I love the bottom end tone they have. As far as plugged in acoustics, Takamine is a pretty good and Taylor is right up there.


----------

